# Is anybody currently driving a salavge car for uber/lyft and for how long



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Is anybody currently driving a salavge car for uber/lyft and for how long


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Lebron 23 said:


> Is anybody currently driving a salavge car for uber/lyft and for how long


I'll bet they are, but anyone desperate enough to own a salvage car is not the type of person that would look at this forum.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Lebron 23 said:


> Is anybody currently driving a salavge car for uber/lyft and for how long


I thought uber terms says no salvage titles?


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

You can't. Uber prohibits salvage title. It's too much liability for the company.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

As of a few years ago some states did not issue salvage titles. Some unethical dealers would send cars to those states to get a clean title. With companies like Carfax around I don't know if it still possible. If the cleaning process was some years ago and a driver bought one of those it would be possible for such a car to be used for Uber


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

You mean my three-door Oldsmobuick may not be legal for Uber use?


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't know are u working with it now


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I've driven a Saab with a salvage title to 750,000 miles. A title is just a title. It was wrecked at 89,000 and rebuilt before we ever met. Best car I ever (still) have


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

How long have u driven with uber with salavge car and do u still do ...thanks in advance


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

No....Uber says that car is too old. Sorry.


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> No....Uber says that car is too old. Sorry.


Do u think uber allow to use salavge car


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Do u think uber allow to use salavge car?

No, it's specifically prohibited.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I recall another thread recently that discussed that Salvage is something that is on the title but not always on the Registration. Uber will not ask you for a title, just a registration so if it does not say Salvage on the registration itself, Uber will not know.

They do say you aren't supposed to use a vehicle with a Salvage title but they don't exactly verify it from what I can tell.


----------

